# Server



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just kind of curious. Right now there have been 9910 unique visitors to the server since May of this year with over 18,400 hits thereabouts. Not too bad for a closed server (not available generally through internet search engines due to lack of meta tag info). 

Soooo, who will be number 10,000? 

If you are that person, please let me know okay! 

Thanks


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What server are we talking about here, spook? Your server?

Andy


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Andy:

Yup, place where all the manuals and such is....

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Really nice collection there, Spook. It must a truly wonderful resource for those with tractors listed. Good work.

Andy


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Andy:

Thanks very much, but I could not have done it without help from a lot of fellow cubbers. Some have donated manuals for me to scan, others have sent me the jpeg's and some have sent me other stuff.

Do appreciate the nice words. I am going to keep adding stuff - hopefully sketches and plans of improvements/fixes/implements and other accessories as well as maintenance tips and how to do this repair, kind of files. Course - gonna need some serious help in this department!

All offers gratefully accepted!


----------

